# verschachtelte Schleifen



## Flowri (8. Nov 2016)

Moin,
ich habe nochmal ein Problem und zwar weiß ich nicht wie ich die folgende Aufgabe lösen bzw überhaupt angehen soll.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Flown (8. Nov 2016)

Du weißt schon, was Summenzeichen in der Mathematik bewirken? Auch weißt du was ganzzahlige Division und Multiplikation ist?


----------



## Flowri (8. Nov 2016)

Ja das weiß ich. Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich das in Java schreiben soll.


----------



## Flown (8. Nov 2016)

Das Äquivalent von 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in Java ist:

```
int result = 0;
for(int i = 0; i <= 10; i++) {
  result += i;
}
```


----------

